# And if you're really bored



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just trying to load a youtube video

[video src="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WTP36fxCYs#t=100"][/video]

Not sure how to do it on here

Link to vid


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

This - 




and


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not just me then


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Video link


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

just embed it, in your post,
come on kev you should know,
Misty


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

,,,


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nah, nah, nah nah, nah :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------

